# GoPro 3 Black Edition - What settings to use?



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all
We've just arrived in the States for my first international ski trip, we're heading up to Utah from LA to Park City on Monday. I had my first POV camera (The GoPro 3 Black) shipped to our LA accommodation before we arrived so I'm quite excited to give it a crack on the snow!

As I'm new to this, I'm just wondering what the "best" settings are for a balance of battery life & video quality.

Best regards
Tristan


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

I've heard 720p / 60 fps is best


----------

